# Israeli stamp and security clearance



## Choc20 (Jun 12, 2015)

I recently received a job offer which will require a security clearance. However, I hav e an Israeli stamp on my passport. Do you know if it is better to get a new passport? 
Please advise!

Highly appreciate your reply!


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

I cannot say for certain the legal position, but if it was me, I would definitely get a new passport


----------

